# Bold Font for Windows 10 Pro



## 55Chetter (May 15, 2008)

Is there anyway to at least make the fonts bold in Windows 10 Pro? I have had 2 updates through the last couple of days but I really want to make my fonts bold so I can read them easier. I wish Microsoft would at least give we the owners of these pc's the choice of fonts, it's like having government tell what is best for me in my life. I am about ready to take this operating system out and putting Windows 7 such as I have on my desktop, with smaller screen on my laptop the fineness of the font is hard to read. Thanks.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Not on 10 right now so can't check it, but there is a setting to increase size of fonts that I believe is under display settings, it increases size on a percentage basis.

I remember changing fonts in the boot section of system.ini, as well as by adding systemfont=(name of font) in the windows section of the win.ini file, don't use vector fonts.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Text options will be grayed out if scaling is set to anything other than 100%. In addition, Menu fonts won't display as bold unless you create the value *'ImmersiveContextMenu'* with a value of *0* under this registry key:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\FlightedFeatures*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, "ImmersiveContextmenu" has nothing to do with Bold text, it is a mod to change the look of the explorer context menu.. not much use really. I have my system set to bold you do need to bold what you want from the drop down menu (I use the lot) and the scaling part is correct.


----------

